# Body rust on 2009 Jetta Sportwagen -- Help?!



## spitsnaugle (Nov 3, 2014)

Just got back from my second trip to Fairfield Volkswagen in Ohio. 

First trip they took photos of my rust spots, told me they'd be in contact... two+ weeks later- I call, the employee who took photos quit and they had no record of any of it. Sounded extremely apologetic over the phone and asked me to email photos in and return. 

Second trip: I emailed in photos, drove the car in, only to hit a second wall of incompetence. They don't want to accept any rust on my car for warranty work. 

Rust spots located: top of both rockers behind the front fenders, rear door above the window trim, and rear hatch around taillight. There is one spot near a fender that I will admit appears to be a stone chip, so I will disregard that.

Their reasoning: the bolts on my hood show signs of wear, stating the car hood has been repainted. No proof or testing the actual panels that have rusted, no checking the paint thickness or any evidence on the rockers, or hatch. 

Is there any good contacts at VWoA for this? Im a bit outraged at this dealer's lack of trying to help. I feel at the minimum they should be sending this to VWoA for approval. 


Photos of rust.


































Side note: this dealership also installed a used transmission in my friends 2006 GLI after his mechatronic unit went out under warranty. Really says a lot for their standards.


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like a lot more than the hood has been repainted. All that rust looks like filliform corrosion. This type of corrosion occurs under painted or plated surfaces when moisture permeates the coating. Lacquers and "quick-dry" paints are most susceptible to the problem. Their use should be avoided unless absence of an adverse effect has been proven by field experience. Where a coating is required, it should exhibit low water vapor transmission characteristics and excellent adhesion. Zinc-rich coatings should also be considered for coating carbon steel because of their cathodic protection quality.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I suspect those are areas that were damaged and poorly repaired. VW has no responsibility to cover poorly done repair work.

As you know, the body is completely zinc plated on both sides. Zinc plating does not rust. Even a chip in the paint is protected as the zinc flows over the exposed steel.

Someone sanded or ground off the zinc coating.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

buggyman said:


> .....On the 2006, if it has more than 50,000 miles on it, it is no longer covered by the origanal VW powertrain warranty https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...S4#q=2006+GLI+mechatronic+powertrain+warranty , but probably covered by a paid for aftermarket add-on/extension warranty https://www.google.com/#q=vw+extended+vehicle+warranty which acts more like an insurance policy.
> What happens is that the dealership service consultant has to contact the policy provider who has the discretion of authorizing either a new or most likely remanufactured factory unit or source a used one, the policy provider usually opts for the cheaper used one & has it drop-shipped to the dealer.
> We http://www.orangecountyvolkswagen.c...9CFDAA9DD43023&cs:a:i=dealerbubble_dealerlink go through this all the time, sometimes the used one works, sometimes it doesn't, if it doesn't, the provider has pretty much endless shots @ repeatedly trying to obtain another used one which will eventually work, they usually give up on the 2nd try because they have to pay the mechanic for every installation & electronic adaptation for that tranny to be recognized by that car.
> 
> :beer:


All VW have a 12 year rust warranty from the factory separate from the drivetrain warranty.


----------



## spitsnaugle (Nov 3, 2014)

-KILLSWITCH- said:


> Looks like a lot more than the hood has been repainted.


The dealership I bought it from stated: hood, front bumper, and front fender was repainted from hitting an animal. The rest of the paint has enough wear that looks normal for its age compared to the rest of the car. I just touched up, spot wet-sanded and rotary buffed this car just last week (I'm a former detailer). The rear hatch, doors, and rockers are definitely not repainted. I'll try to find my paint gauge, its in a box somewhere. Someone know what VW's thickness should be? 4-6 mil?


----------



## spitsnaugle (Nov 3, 2014)

buggyman said:


> This is a busted antenna, that shows a lack of care.


That quite seriously just happened just shy of two weeks ago at a drive through car wash. Already ordered a new OEM one, shipping says it'll be here friday. Shall I send an updated photo?  This Jetta is garage kept, and quite pampered. Cars are my thing, I autocross a 1971 240Z, I've Dragraced over 10 years across most all of the eastern half of the states. I've had one of my own cars in the Detroit Autorama in 2004. I'm not your average joe. :banghead:


There are a good handful members on the tdiclub forum who are also experiencing rust on their 09-10 sportwagens, most appears to be in the rocker and rear hatch at the handle/release mechanism. I havent seen any issues with 2011 or newer models yet, I'm wondering if there was a change somewhere in manufacturing.


----------

